# Provate ad immaginare... (Storie napulè)



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2013)

Napoli. Non Napoli centro. Provincia. Quella all'interno. Fatta di mille paesini e paesoni dove tutto rimane cristallizzato al secolo scorso. L'inizio.
Dove il prete è ancora un entità divina, che può e deve mettere il suo sigillo su tutto. E lo fa. Lanciando anatemi o benedizioni.
Dove la verginità non è UN valore, ma IL valore.
Dove anche se hai sposato un picchiatore, alcolizzato, pedofilo e stupratore. Non puoi separarti. Non puoi.
Dio e Noi non vuole.
Dove le vecchie comari vestite di nero ( perchè sti uomini sembrano seppellirli tutti:unhappy stanno sedute in strada. A guardare e scrutare. Massacrando solo con un occhiata ogni guizzo di pensiero libero.
In queste stradine da estate polverosa, dove il sole sembra essere più forte e ti scuoia a ricordarti che li.
Ci sono altre regole.
Soprattutto morali.
Dove la donna è donna. 
Dove non è contemplata la convivenza, la pillola e tutto il circo.
Dove la famigghia di Mattia si è sempre fatta forza delle loro regole morali giuste e assolute.
Dove ci si sposa, non si convive.
Dove si è cattolici o non c'è alternativa.
Dove le figghie allevate con questi principi non solo non scopano prima del matrimonio, ma scelgono compagni adeguati. Almeno in apparenza.
Che è tutto. Non la sostanza. Ma solo l'apparenza.


Una delle sorelle di Mattia, quella di mezzo, osannata da tutti come vergine e martire (nonostante mille fidanzati che tutti hanno sempre tentato di occultare dicendo che non è vero)  ha presentato il nuovo fidanzato a casa.

Descrizione di Mattia 
-...non hai idea tebe, è proprio impresentabile. Una cosa mai vista. Ho sentito dire pure la mamma con le sorelle che avrebbe voluto venissi giù tu...-
-Io?-
-Si, dice che solo tu potevi metterlo alla porta. Saresti stata una garanzia.-
-Ma sarete stronzi...Ma poi poverino...dategli una possibilità, no?-
-Non è possibile.-
-Maddai...-
-te lo giuro. Non è possibile. Intanto è appena uscito di galera.-
-Per cosa?-
-Spaccio.-
-E va bè. Una cazzata.-
-Non lavora.-
-ma se è appena uscito di galera ci vorrà un po' prima che...-
-Non cerca nemmeno lavoro.-
-Lascialo reintegrare dai...-
-Ha la catena al collo come i cani. E un crocifisso che sembra quello dell'altare di san pietro.-
-E allora? Tua madre voleva farci dormire con i santini fosforescenti e la gigantografia della madonna piangente. Fosse stata almeno la Vergine delle rocce di Leonardo l'avrei fatto con piacere.-
-Fa pure il grandioso. Io qui io là...ma io qui e io la cosa che sei stato in galera per spaccio, cretino. spaccio di Maria tra l'altro. Ma puoi essere più scemo?-
-In effetti...va bè dai, nessuno dei fidanzati di tua sorella ha mai brillato per sinapsi. Ti ricordi quello che quando parlavo in italiano non mi capiva?-
-Questo è uguale. Parla solo in dialetto.-
-Cazzi suoi. Quando lo conoscerò non gli risponderò. Non è mica un problema mio, ma suo.-
-Tieniti...-
-Oddio...-
-Mi ha fatto leggere un sms che ha mandato a mia sorella. Te lo invio.-
Un minuto e.. -Arrivato. aspetta che leggo.--

_thi o voluta bene assai. the ne vorria ancora per sempre. Luce e occhi da vita mia e tua._

Ho smesso di leggere.
-Non sa scrivere.- ho dettop con un filo di voce.
-Non molto.-
-Quanti anni ha?-
-23...-
-Vabbè dai. Ci penso io alla sua educazione linguistica. -
-Non vi capirete mai. Anche lui non parla italiano. Solo dialetto.-
-Se vuole interagire con me i fondamentali deve impararli. Poi se non vuole pazienza. Non è che ci perdo il sonno.-
-Ora ti do la chicca.-
-Minchia...-
-E' orgoglioso di non avere mai letto un libro.-

UN TIR DI CHANEL PRESTO!








SUPER TUMPH!

-Quindi mi stai dicendo che è anche egocentrico? Uno di quelli come i tuoi parenti che non sanno un cazzo e dicono delle castronerie spaziali in ogni campo ma insistono che è come dicono loro?-
-Si.-
-Quindi la famigghia tutta non è contenta del tipo? Ecco perchè tua madre e company mi volevano giù.-
-Esatto..-
-Quindi c'è la famiglia in lutto praticamente. Questo non salva nemmeno le apparenze...-
-Già.-





E sapete che vi dico?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2013)

non ho parole.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Luglio 2013)

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: l'SMS è pazzesco, appena riesco lo riciclo. Non ho idea di come. Magari sui bigliettini di Natale, così m'internano direttamente e fine delle pene per le spese d'affitto


ah, per riciclarlo sui bigliettini di Natale dovrei inziare a scriverne, vé? Hm, ora ci penso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

ma dai a modo suo
è un romanticone
la grammatica e la sintassi
possono passare anche in secondo piano


----------

